# Fixing a leak in breathable insulated waders.



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anybody got any tips.  I tripped on a beaver stop and knocked a pin hole in my waders.  Cant get to the gore tex to seal it directly because of the insulation.  

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Aqua seal


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just rub it on the hole on the outside?


----------



## andyparm (Dec 16, 2014)

I was actually going to ask a similar question about using liquid nail to patch holes. I used some on my waders (neoprene) and it seems to be holding up for the moment. It's flexible when it dries so it should hold up well. Anyone else used it before?

I would think aqua seal would do the same job. Just find the hole and put a layer of the stuff over it maybe the size of a nickel or quarter.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

It's been a while since I've had to do it but I want to say when I did, I put rubber cement on the inside and outside where the hole was


----------



## paulito (Dec 16, 2014)

I have always just used shoe goop or any other "goop" product that they may have available at the time from walley world. I think it is probably very similar to the aqua seal. stays pretty flexible when dry. 

I like to cut a piece of neoprene or the breathable material (depending on what type of waders you have) to go over the outside. Glue the hole on the outside, apply the patch,  then glue over top of the entire patch as well. If it is easy to get to i will glue the inside too if i am worried about stability say in a flex point. Keep in mind that if it is near the boot glueing on the inside is going to grab and bind with your socks, pants or whatever going forward. Can really be a pain in the rump depending on the location. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## joey1919 (Dec 16, 2014)

shoe goo. quarter sized dab on inside and outside where the hole is. rub it into the material a little. let it dry , all better.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 16, 2014)

Second shoe goo. Stuff works great


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 16, 2014)

I used rtv, squished it through the hole on both sides. Hole was bigger the a pin whole too on neopreme waders. still holding good.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

That would all work well and good if I could get to the waterproof membrane.  I have INSULATED breathables.  The outer shell isn't waterproof.  The waterproof area is sandwiched between the outer shell and the insulation.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 16, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> That would all work well and good if I could get to the waterproof membrane.  I have INSULATED breathables.  The outer shell isn't waterproof.  The waterproof area is sandwiched between the outer shell and the insulation.



tire plug


----------



## joey1919 (Dec 16, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> That would all work well and good if I could get to the waterproof membrane.  I have INSULATED breathables.  The outer shell isn't waterproof.  The waterproof area is sandwiched between the outer shell and the insulation.



so the insulation gets wet? what kind of waders are they, post a link?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 16, 2014)

Get some neoprene ones....


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope.  I will buy 3 pairs of breathables a year before I ever wear another pair of neoprenes.  The difference in comfort to me is well worth it.  Im trying a repair tonight, if it dosnt work, I will be headed to buy another pair tomorrow.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 16, 2014)

if it's just a pin hole use shoe goo. squirt it in the hole and then goo both sides of the waders. Anything more than a pin hole and sew it closed with dental floss and then use shoe goo. I can fix a 6 inch tear where it will NEVER leak  again..... even a tear in a boot!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I cant get to the inside because of the insulation.  May end up cutting the insulation, repairing the leak, then sewing the insulation back up.


----------



## 1276 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Leak fixed.


----------

